# Ace Hardware Brand Stain



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if Ace Hardware brand interior stains and polyurethane are manufactured by Minwax???


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I have heard that SW made their paints. However when I asked two different owners both told me that Ace made their own paints. 

Their coatings are decent product for the most part. Some lines I wouldn't use again unless made to at gun point.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

HA...........ACE..............:thumbdown

Not the place!


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

I've always found that professional grade stains and finishes are far superior to the minwax crapola or any other typical big box brand. I've had excellent luck with General Finishes products and Sherwin Williams BAC wiping stain products (the SW Woodscapes sold in the retail stores isn't bad, but the BAC stains sold at their pro stores is much better IMHO) and a couple of others. Stains and finishes, like almost anything you buy.... you get what you pay for.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I use Ace in a pinch when it's to far to a BM or SW store as for their brand can't say I have used them, I have use miniwax for 30 years also like Master stain, Olympic has a good line.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

They do make their own paint but they may also stock some other brands. I know a couple of store owners who toured their paint production plant. They make that stuff on a huge scale.


----------

